# who would buy my mix? putting feelers out there.



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

so after some proper thought i have decided to sell my mix.
not yet thought on price as of yet thats something i've got to work out tomorrow once its bagged up in 1kg bags.
i will be using UPS couriers.
maximum courier costs would be £4 cheapest at £2.

so my mix would be sold in 1kg bags.
my mix is based on the shaunamite diet.
so for anything over 5kg i would charge £4 postage.

this is what i use.

6 scoops harrisons banana brunch-contains
•cooked flaked peas
•cooked flaked barley
•oats
•cooked flaked maize
•coked flaked beans
•mixed wheat discs (with vitamins)
•banana chips
•flaked carrot
•banana essence
•vitamins + minerals

nutritional analysis
•protein 14%
•oil 2%
•fibre 5%
•ash 2.5%
•Vitamin A 5000 iu/kg
•Vitamin E 26 iu/kg
•copper (cupric sulphate) 5mg/kg

2 scoops of supermarkets own brand mixed cereals they are-
cornflakes,shredded wheat,weetabix,rice pops.

1 scoop johnston and jeff cockatiel and parakeet mix-
Canary Seed, Sunflower Seed, Safflowerseed, White & Red Millet, Hempseed, Groats, Buckwheat, Milo, Paddy Rice, Peanuts, Pumpkin,Barley, Oats, Maize, Perilla, Low Sunflower (2.5%) 
1 scoop burns dog food fish and brown rice.Burns Fish & Brown Rice dog food | Burns Pet Food

i will only be able to post to the mainland uk because of higher postage costs.
and it will be pay pal only or bank transfer.
as soon as i know how much to charge i'll let everyone know.
and pics will be added of the mix tomorrow.

Amy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

How much would it cost for 20kg?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

not sure yet bernie i'd need to sit down and work it all out tomorrow.
could i get back to you tomorrow eveing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

blade100 said:


> not sure yet bernie i'd need to sit down and work it all out tomorrow.
> could i get back to you tomorrow eveing?


Yep just let me know


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thats great,see if i'm going to be getting big orders like yours i'm going to have to buy in bigger bags of food.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

haha, well with my lot it is a bit silly ordering any less :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

very true!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd definitely want some as well


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I would if I didn't make my own 

My own is similar to yours and I get everything except the cereals from a local pet supply place who don't sell animals so I like to support them


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes all but the Johnston and jeff seed mixes are from a pet shop but they only stock food and toys no animals at all. Its like a big enclosed warehouse it's called Pheonix pet shop.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Yes all but the Johnston and jeff seed mixes are from a pet shop but they only stock food and toys no animals at all. Its like a big enclosed warehouse it's called Pheonix pet shop.


Best types thats why i go to him he can get pretty much everything in aswell. If i didnt have him or he went out of business I'll be knocking on your door lol!


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd be interested when i get my rats(hopefully in two weeks)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok prices are as follows 

1kg bag £2
5kg bag £9
10kg bag £18
20kg bag £35

UPS courier charges 
1-4kg £2
5-20kg £4

how does this sound guys?
would you be happy paying this?

origionally it only cost me £35 for my mix but if i'm going to be selling it out and doing big orders i need to buy bigger sacks of mixed seeds and dog food.
its worked out at £65-£70 to buy the whole mix.
thats £13 for harrisons banana brunch.
£14 for the burns dog food.
£20 for jonhston & jeff cockatiel and parakeet mix plus delivery.
£16 for johnston & jeff galah mix plus delivery.
£5 mixed cereals.

amy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

blade100 said:


> ok prices are as follows
> 
> 1kg bag £2
> 5kg bag £9
> ...


I would be more than happy with that  Cheaper than Rat Rations and I wouldn't need to waste money on a postal order if you do bank transfers :thumbup:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds good to me. I have RR getting delivered tomorrow but will definitely order from you once that's gone x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I do bank transfers.

I just need to wait now to see what response I get from others and then to order the seed mixes as I have everything else close to me.


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

I've added up all my saved up money and I'm a 1.50 off so will have to buy [email protected] museli for when I first get them, but hopefully when that's finished I can buy some from you


----------



## Rubythedog (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got some extra money so can buy it  Can you pay as a paypal guest like on ebay? When will it be ready to order?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi it should be ready on Monday to order and it will be through pay pal once I've set up my own account as at thr min it's in hubby's name.
You would have to send it as gift though that way I get the full amount as pay pal like to take there share. But I shall do up a new thread soon with full pics of the mix made up.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

more than happy to pay that.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would definitely! I have to confess I have been properly lazy with my pets' diets...not that they are not fed right...and I do make up mixes...but not properly!!! You have put a lot of thought into that and I would feel a much better ratty mummy if I was to buy it


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

wouldnt pay for me. i have to bulk buy 64kg every 2 months which costs me £75. this mix would cost £70 for 40kg. sorry


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok so just been out to buy most of the mix i've just got to wait for the 20kg and 12.5kg of seed mixes. as soon as its here i'll let you all know and then make a new thread in the classifieds section with pics and the prices i added yesterday to this thread.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

CRL said:


> wouldnt pay for me. i have to bulk buy 64kg every 2 months which costs me £75. this mix would cost £70 for 40kg. sorry


thats fine hun,you do have loads of ratties so stick to what you know.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Only just seen this thread! You know you have a customer here, and I (or rather my rats!) will personally vouch for it- they wolf it down, unlike the stuff the pet store gave me, there's never a bit left in the bowl by the morning!!:thumbup:


----------

